# gcv 160 weres the timing mark honda



## tote41 (Apr 22, 2006)

hi i need some one to tell me were the timing marks are on gcv 160 honda 5.5 i droped a valve and what the torque is on the rod cap bolts on piston thanks


----------



## Homer D Poe (Jan 6, 2004)

connecting rod bolts are 9 ft-lbs. as for the timing marks HOnda ususally has 2 dimples on one gear and 1 on the other to align them up. I haven't opened up a 160 yet but the 140 do and so due the others I've worked on. http://www.honda-engines-eu.com/en/welcome.html is a way to most Honda manuals.


----------



## tote41 (Apr 22, 2006)

thanks for the help and web site tote


----------

